# Pressemeldung: Kapitale Barbe von Quantum - Teamangler gefangen



## Anglerboard-Team (18. Oktober 2007)

Pressemeldung
*Quantum-Testangler bezwingt kapitale Barbe​*






Tostedt. 
Testangler Nils Rentmeister (Team Quantum / Coarse Fishing) traute
seinen Augen nicht, als er an seinem Hausgewässer, der Lippe, kürzlich eine
Barbe von genau 6,0 kg über den Kescher zog. Obwohl Nils zusammen mit seinem Teamkollegen Robin Illner auf dem befischten Gewässerabschnitt in den vergangenen Jahren schon Barben bis 10 Pfund landen konnte, lief es 2007 eher schlecht.  
So kam der kapitale Fang nach zwei erfolglosen Ansitzen ein wenig überraschend für den Testangler. Seine Stelle hatte Nils drei Tage lang mit Hanf und Pellets präpariert. Zudem warf er jedes Mal eine Handvoll 16mm Hot Chili Boilies ein, die ihm auch am Angeltag als Hakenköder dienten.
Die Mühen haben sich zweifelsohne gelohnt.
Petri Heil


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Quantum - Teamangler fängt kapitale Barbe*

Ist doch wieder typisch:
Letztes Wochenende war ich mit den beiden zum Barbenangeln - "nur" ein knapp 10 Kilo - Karpfen )))

Lag auch am Hochwasser. Wenn man das immer schon wüßte, wenn man einen Termin ausmacht.

Bericht gibts im Novembermagazin.

Nils und Robin werden zukünftig auch fürs Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) (mehr oder weniger) regelmäßig übers Friedfischangeln schreiben.

An dieser Stelle nochmals ein herzliches Dankeschön für das interessante und lehrreiche Wochenende - Ihr seid zwei dufte Typen!

Und natürlich ein Petri Heil an Nils!!


----------



## Gufi Angler (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kapitale Barbe von Quantum - Teamangler gefangen*

Gratulation Zu dem Super Fisch  ein prachtstück


----------



## Nils Rentmeister (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kapitale Barbe von Quantum - Teamangler gefangen*

Danke. Hab mich auch gleich mal angemeldet. |rolleyes


----------



## Fishzilla (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kapitale Barbe von Quantum - Teamangler gefangen*

Da kann ich locker mithalten.
Gefangen am Wochende in der Elbe bei Hamburg.:q
Übrigens, herzlich Willkommen im AB.


----------



## Kleines Fischlein (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kapitale Barbe von Quantum - Teamangler gefangen*

Oh man, was für ein toller Fisch. So groß war meine Barbe nicht. Ein ganz dickes Petri an Nils und herzlich Willkommen im AB.

LG Kleines Fischlein|wavey:


----------



## Gufi Angler (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kapitale Barbe von Quantum - Teamangler gefangen*

Von mir auch Herzlich Wilkommen im AB


----------



## Uschi+Achim (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kapitale Barbe von Quantum - Teamangler gefangen*

Super Fisch! #6

GLÜCKWUNSCH und herzlich Willkommen. #h

MfG
Achim


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kapitale Barbe von Quantum - Teamangler gefangen*



			
				Nils Rentmeister schrieb:
			
		

> Danke. Hab mich auch gleich mal angemeldet.


So trifft man sich (schnell) wieder))
Herzlich willkommen, Nils!!!


----------



## pêcheur67 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kapitale Barbe von Quantum - Teamangler gefangen*

Toller Fang! Glückwunsch.#h

Wie lang war die Barbe denn?


----------



## Nils Rentmeister (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Kapitale Barbe von Quantum - Teamangler gefangen*

Danke und hallo zusammen. Das AB macht echt nen sehr guten Eindruck auf mich. Viele begeisterte Angler... so soll es sein. #6
Sie war 80cm lang.


----------

